
Interview with Cindy Gallop - Super smart but nuts - lukedeering
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2012/09/interview-with-cindy-gallop-founder-of-ifwerantheworld/
======
cindygallop
Obviously, I consider this a highly flattering comment :)

